

Peer2Peer group video chat with WebRTC - dennismart
http://multiwebrtc.nodejitsu.com

======
vitno
check out the source: <https://github.com/cavedweller/webRTC.io>

Try using our library, feel free to give us feedback!

We'd like to eventually have a library that abstracts out the nasty parts of
webRTC. Similar to how socket.io does.

